# Boxer Gary Mason killed in bicycle crash



## Occam's Razor (7 Jan 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-12135980

How sad.

RIP


----------



## Lizban (7 Jan 2011)

Very sad. I hope that some good can come of this. It's really tragic.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jan 2011)

tragic waste of a life. I know that road. all a bit too close to home.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jan 2011)

RIP


----------



## turnout (7 Jan 2011)

Horrible:

http://www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/...d_in_connection_with_fatal_cyclist_collision/


----------



## downfader (7 Jan 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFrjI0hSQn8


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Jan 2011)

turnout said:


> Horrible:
> 
> http://www.yourlocal...list_collision/



RIP, such a shame of a waste of another life.. seing pictures of the aftermath of the bike in a wreck always bring shivers.

Interesting to note that its being reported there was no lights on the bike.. at such an early hour this would be a stupid, but an all to often case..


----------



## downfader (7 Jan 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> RIP, such a shame of a waste of another life.. seing pictures of the aftermath of the bike in a wreck always bring shivers.
> 
> Interesting to note that its being reported there was no lights on the bike.. at such an early hour this would be a stupid, but an all to often case..




When I was hit my lights virtually came off. If I had a quick release light at the time I think they would have come fully off.

I also remember an incident on a TV program where a Father was seriously injured by an HGV veering onto the shoulder where he was. His lights were propelled from the bike and iirc found in bushes.

If he did choose to ride with no lights then he is one of the 2% as the rest seem to avoid it. That would undoubtedly make him play a part in the outcome... however perhaps the news and all of us should wait to find out what the Police say..


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jan 2011)

that's desperately sad. Gary Mason retired from the ring when he suffered an injury to an eye, and, as is the way with boxers, most of his money ended up somewhere else. He opened a jewellery store in the Wandsworth Road, but it didn't do so well. His manner was gracious in the extreme. (I was studying over the road at South Bank Poly and I'm afraid that I did a bit of timewasting with the sole aim of meeting him). I asked him if he thought that he was too nice to be a boxer and he told me that he wasn't nice in the ring, but I'm bound to say I wasn't convinced.

In recent times he drove a hire car for a living. He took Susie to Heathrow once or twice - I was sad to have missed out on meeting him again. 

Sandy Lane is a decently lit road, but, besides, Downfader is right. When I was hit my lights came off - the police re-assembled them and were convinced they were working.


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Jan 2011)

downfader said:


> When I was hit my lights virtually came off. If I had a quick release light at the time I think they would have come fully off.
> 
> I also remember an incident on a TV program where a Father was seriously injured by an HGV veering onto the shoulder where he was. His lights were propelled from the bike and iirc found in bushes.
> 
> If he did choose to ride with no lights then he is one of the 2% as the rest seem to avoid it. That would undoubtedly make him play a part in the outcome... however perhaps the news and all of us should wait to find out what the Police say..



It reports it here: - http://www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/...E__Former_boxing_champ_killed_in_cycle_crash/

And yes, in my accidents too, they have either pinged off or stay on.

But, I would say, its rare, where I am or cycle around, whats quite a big area, to find a cyclist that has either fully working lights, ie bright enough, or any lights/reflectives at all. All waiting for an accident to happen..


----------



## Jezston (7 Jan 2011)

One question about the way our justice system works - bailed until March? Why the arbitrary and fairly lengthy stay of execution?


----------



## As Easy As Riding A Bike (7 Jan 2011)

Sad story. It's made the Radio 4 headlines today. 

Probably best not to speculate about the lights issue - like others have said, let's wait for information to come out.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jan 2011)

Jezston said:


> One question about the way our justice system works - bailed until March? Why the arbitrary and fairly lengthy stay of execution?



Wheels of justice turning I suspect.

Compiling a case/Cornoners verdict/await for witnesses etc


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Jan 2011)

RIP Gary, I remember watching his fights when I was in my teens. Always seemed like a genuine guy.


----------



## 661-Pete (7 Jan 2011)

Very sad . If any good at all can come from this tragedy, seeing as the victim was a well-known person and a sportsman, maybe people will take more notice!

Sandy Lane/Woodcote Road - isn't that on or near the route of the FNRTTC to Brighton?


----------



## downfader (7 Jan 2011)

661 I was thinking the same. I have emailed a couple of TV programs and asked that they do a tribute to this man.

As a side note some c*** has gone on Yahoo Answers and is posting s*** about him. I've reported it under legal issues as the investigation is still underway.


----------



## buddha (7 Jan 2011)

Sad news.
Wallington (aka Wallytown) should be ring-fenced, or at least have "Cyclist Beware" signs posted. I've had quite a few hairy encounters with VWM's speeding to beat the lights at the Stafford Rd junction.


----------



## downfader (7 Jan 2011)

Tribute to him on BBC News 24 right now.


----------



## ComedyPilot (7 Jan 2011)

RIP to him.

Saddest thing about it is the media's determination to report him dying in a tragic cycle accident.


----------



## downfader (7 Jan 2011)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...champ-Gary-Mason-killed-in-bike-accident.html


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Jan 2011)

shoot juction, poor sod the state of thew bike. Close to me and arounfd the time I am out and about. Bike looks mess looked like from behind with front wheel hitting kerb


----------



## Jerry Atrik (7 Jan 2011)

Grew up with Gary on the Hemans Estate in Vauxhall . Bit of a rogue trader in his younger days but we all were then , but turned into a proper gent .


----------



## sheddy (7 Jan 2011)

Why was the BBC online story headline 'Boxer Gary Mason dies in cycling collision' worded differently to the Radio 4 news version 'Boxer Gary Mason dies in cycling accident' ?

I was considering complaining to the BBC over the use of the A word, but suspect they have already had complaints and have reworded the online version accordingly

*
*


----------



## downfader (7 Jan 2011)

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...ing-champion-gary-mason-dies-in-bike-crash.do

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1344924/Gary-Mason-killed-cycling-accident.html

Someone left comments online that the driver was arrested for drink driving at the scene. Not sure if this was just online crap, but if anyone finds any more information then post it up. It may be the driver was seen being breathilised and someone is mistaken


----------



## boydj (7 Jan 2011)

BBC 6pm news had Gary Mason 'knocked off his bike'. Made me wonder what had not been reported.


----------



## downfader (7 Jan 2011)

boydj said:


> BBC 6pm news had Gary Mason 'knocked off his bike'. Made me wonder what had not been reported.




It was mostly his boxing and rugby fame that has contributed to them covering the story on the Beeb. News24 has had a load of people paying tribute this afternoon.

It seems he lost most of his money after leaving the boxing world behind. He did some part time privite driving for people and dedicated his time to his church and a hell of a lot of charity work. 

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK...on_Gary_Mason_Dies_In_A_Cycling_Accident#none


----------



## buggi (7 Jan 2011)

well, if i was the driver i wouldn't worry too much about getting charged by causing death by careless driving. The one that killed the lady time triallist from Solihull pleaded guilty to that sentence and got a 200 hour community service order/12 month ban and a small fine (£100 i think) this week, even though he admitted he wasn't looking at the road. Hardly worth taking a day off work to attend court for!


----------



## downfader (7 Jan 2011)

buggi said:


> well, if i was the driver i wouldn't worry too much about getting charged by causing death by careless driving. The one that killed the lady time triallist from Solihull pleaded guilty to that sentence and got a 200 hour community service order/12 month ban and a small fine (£100 i think) this week, even though he admitted he wasn't looking at the road. Hardly worth taking a day off work to attend court for!




There was another story on Road.cc I think that said another recent driver didnt even get banned, he walked out scott free despite killing the cyclist. The sentancing seems to be getting worse.


----------



## As Easy As Riding A Bike (7 Jan 2011)

buggi said:


> well, if i was the driver i wouldn't worry too much about getting charged by causing death by careless driving. The one that killed the lady time triallist from Solihull pleaded guilty to that sentence and got a 200 hour community service order/12 month ban and a small fine (£100 i think) this week, even though he admitted he wasn't looking at the road. Hardly worth taking a day off work to attend court for!



He wasn't fined. He had to pay court costs of £110. 

His sentence (or "sentence") was 200 hours of community service and a 12 month driving ban.

It is astonishing that in this day and age someone can kill another human being through their own negligence, and escape with such a trivial punishment.


----------



## buggi (7 Jan 2011)

WheelyGoodFun said:


> He wasn't fined. He had to pay court costs of £110.
> 
> His sentence (or "sentence") was 200 hours of community service and a 12 month driving ban.
> 
> It is astonishing that in this day and age someone can kill another human being through their own negligence, and escape with such a trivial punishment.




yes, sorry, that's correct, it was court costs. i heard from a friend that he is appealing his "sentence"


----------



## downfader (7 Jan 2011)

WheelyGoodFun said:


> He wasn't fined. He had to pay court costs of £110.
> 
> His sentence (or "sentence") was 200 hours of community service and a 12 month driving ban.
> 
> It is astonishing that in this day and age someone can kill another human being through their own negligence, and escape with such a trivial punishment.




Maybe I'm getting confused by the same case then.


----------



## cheadle hulme (7 Jan 2011)

RIP Gary. Let the truth come of your death.

Some comments on the Daily Mail re helmets, mainly from Australians. Its inevitable I suppose how quickly helmet law blindness takes hold in the countries where it is compulsory.


----------



## ComedyPilot (7 Jan 2011)

cheadle hulme said:


> RIP Gary. Let the truth come of your death.
> 
> Some comments on the Daily Mail re helmets, mainly from Australians. Its inevitable I suppose how quickly helmet law blindness takes hold in the countries where it is compulsory.



Looking at the damaged bike in the pics, I don't know what good a helmet would have done him?


----------



## cheadle hulme (7 Jan 2011)

ComedyPilot said:


> Looking at the damaged bike in the pics, I don't know what good a helmet would have done him?


Apologies if it wasn't clear; that was my point.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2011)

ComedyPilot said:


> Looking at the damaged bike in the pics, I don't know what good a helmet would have done him?



+1 Exactly........ massive front end mangled issues there.....


----------



## Tynan (8 Jan 2011)

we don;t know, the fatal injury may have been a head injury, no-one knows


----------



## downfader (8 Jan 2011)

Tynan said:


> we don;t know, the fatal injury may have been a head injury, no-one knows




The guy who died on the Itchen Bridge near here was said to have died because of massive head trauma at the time, it later came out he'd been wearing a helmet. IIRC he'd been hit at 40mph.

The point I always try to make to people is: dont rely on helmets, rely on good road skills instead.

Some Aussie idiot made the same comment about helmets in one of the HGV collisions..


----------



## gb155 (8 Jan 2011)

downfader said:


> The guy who died on the Itchen Bridge near here was said to have died because of massive head trauma at the time, it later came out he'd been wearing a helmet. IIRC he'd been hit at 40mph.
> 
> *The point I always try to make to people is: dont rely on helmets, rely on good road skills instead.*
> 
> Some Aussie idiot made the same comment about helmets in one of the HGV collisions..



Here Here

Though there was nowt I could do about Mr WVM, so its not always as simple, its rare I wear a helmet tho.


----------



## downfader (8 Jan 2011)

gb155 said:


> Here Here
> 
> Though there was nowt I could do about Mr WVM, so its not always as simple, its rare I wear a helmet tho.




Sometimes I dont wear mine. Say if its really hot and I'm offroad somewhere smooth like the Common. Or if I'm just popping around the corner shops.

You've only got to look at the New Zealand and Aussie stats to see that helmets aint that clear cut. Looking at that bike in the photo he didnt stand a chance.


----------



## atomboy (8 Jan 2011)

Very sadly news, RIP Gary.


----------



## Hedge101 (8 Jan 2011)

RIP, always struck me as being a nice guy.


----------



## DJ (9 Jan 2011)

This is very sad, Having lived in Wallington for quite a few years, I have to agree the area is WVM territory Sandy lane and its junctions are notorious for speeding drivers that junction in particular is one of those places where people try and join the main road while maintaning there speed. 

RIP


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jan 2011)

Independent on Sunday have given this tragic loss some coverage from the cyclists unprotected by police and courts angle. Perhaps some good may come of it yet.


----------



## turnout (9 Jan 2011)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...unprotected-by-police-and-courts-2179752.html 

Cyclists 'left unprotected by police and courts' 

Drivers who claim they couldn't see bikes are too often believed, say campaigners. 

Greater protection for cyclists on Britain's roads is being demanded after a former British heavyweight boxing champion was killed on his bicycle last week. Gary Mason, 48, died after a collision with a van while cycling in Wallington, south London. He is the second cyclist to die in the UK this year. 

Eilidh Cairns was crushed by a lorry in Notting Hill, west London, while cycling to work in February last year. The driver subsequently pleaded guilty to having defective eyesight. He was fined just £200 and given three points on his licence. 

Emma Chesterman, a friend of Ms Cairns, said: 

_"He admitted his eyesight was not good enough and gets £200 and three points on his licence. It does not seem fair. We are bewildered by the whole system that treats cyclists' deaths in this way. It seems to be the attitude that you are putting yourself in the way of danger and therefore it is your own fault if it happens to you, which is not the same as if it were a pedestrian killed."_


----------



## 2Loose (9 Jan 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Independent on Sunday have given this tragic loss some coverage from the cyclists unprotected by police and courts angle. Perhaps some good may come of it yet.



Thanks for that Greg\Turnout, I just read the article and it is good that this issue has been raised in a section of the national press at last, although more examples of inappropriate sentencing would have added more weight.

The DoT says that we are protected, but it is such a shame that I have to agree with The Cycling Silk (Mr. Porter) in that the CPS and courts are not using enough imagination while charging. Causing accidental\circumstantial death would normally fall into manslaughter territory were it not done on the roads. This needs to change.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jan 2011)

Does anyone know who exactly can appeal a sentence in these cases?


----------



## downfader (9 Jan 2011)

GregCollins said:


> Does anyone know who exactly can appeal a sentence in these cases?




Someone once infered on Bikeradar that is can be, and you can force the CPS and Police to reinvestigate the situation. I'm ignorant on exactly how this works, it might need some very good lawyers to get involved.


----------



## downfader (9 Jan 2011)

Incidentally the AA is now defending the uninsured driver to some degree:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring...sts-at-risk-from-insurance-curb-AA-warns.html

I think they're opening a whole can of worms


----------



## snailracer (9 Jan 2011)

Drink-driving used to be punished with only cursory sentences, but given enough public outrage the sentencing got much harsher and now drink-driving is much rarer. The key to change is public support for it - the CPS and police won't change unless they're pushed.


----------



## vernon (9 Jan 2011)

downfader said:


> Incidentally the AA is now defending the uninsured driver to some degree:
> 
> http://www.telegraph...b-AA-warns.html
> 
> I think they're opening a whole can of worms



I think you have read too much into what the AA said.

It's stating that cars which are not being used because the owners are not in a position to do so might be uninsured for a short period of time and as such do not fall into the category of cars being deliberately driven by drivers who have chosen not to insure their cars.

One is an innocent explanation of non-insurance the other is a deliberate act of non-insurance and the two are not comparable.


----------



## Andy84 (10 Jan 2011)

BBC breakfast have just mentioned that that they have a guest in shortly, discussing this from the cyclists angle.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jan 2011)

Yep, BBC Breakfast trailing coverage of the issue from the same angle as the Sunday Independent in 10 mins or so.


----------



## summerdays (10 Jan 2011)

turnout said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...unprotected-by-police-and-courts-2179752.html



One of the comments I thought was very good by Dave Holladay (not that there weren't other good replies), and I liked the idea that rather than trying to bring in Motorists strict liability (not sure what the best thing to call it is), that instead start by introducing it to professional drivers.


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Jan 2011)

First time I can remember a Cyclist death being in the national news for so long, lets hope it helps focus both the mororist and legal systems minds, RIP Gary.


----------



## skudupnorth (10 Jan 2011)

Saw it on the news this morning,not sure if it was any use to us because the guy who was suporting the motorist was clutching at the red light jumping,no insurance,riding up a one way street the wrong way blah,blah which made me want to start shouting at the TV (could not due to mini-Skuds in the room) Especially when on my ride in i lost count of red light jumping cars and at least four without their lights on !!!!
At the end of the day motorists in this country will always see us as the non-payers to the road system (even though we all know we do pay) and will always treat us as lower class road users.


----------



## downfader (10 Jan 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Saw it on the news this morning,not sure if it was any use to us because the guy who was suporting the motorist was clutching at the red light jumping,no insurance,riding up a one way street the wrong way blah,blah which made me want to start shouting at the TV (could not due to mini-Skuds in the room) Especially when on my ride in i lost count of red light jumping cars and at least four without their lights on !!!!
> At the end of the day motorists in this country will always see us as the non-payers to the road system (even though we all know we do pay) and will always treat us as lower class road users.




Its victim blaming excuse making from said driver by the sounds. I sky+'d it, so will try and watch soon. I sent my email about 6.10am when I found out.


----------



## 2Loose (10 Jan 2011)

downfader said:


> Its victim blaming excuse making from said driver by the sounds. I sky+'d it, so will try and watch soon. I sent my email about 6.10am when I found out.



It did sound like they really think it is ok to not look (and perhaps hurt someone) because some people RLJ.

They completely missed the point imho. Killing or injuring someone through provable negligence deserves appropriate and equal punishment - pedestrian, driver or cyclist. None of this 'it was a cyclist so a quick wrist slap will do' but if it had been anyone else you would have been in real trouble.


----------



## downfader (10 Jan 2011)

2Loose said:


> It did sound like they really think it is ok to not look (and perhaps hurt someone) because some people RLJ.
> 
> They completely missed the point imho. Killing or injuring someone through provable negligence deserves appropriate and equal punishment - pedestrian, driver or cyclist. None of this 'it was a cyclist so a quick wrist slap will do' but if it had been anyone else you would have been in real trouble.




Just started a new thread on this (R5 live one, found a breakfast link with Rayner on that too. The guy is a tool.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jan 2011)

The guy is a journalist. He doesn't speak for drivers but controversy gets ratings. If they had got someone off the IAM in they would have said drivers who kill law-abiding cyclists and other road users are c*cks, or words to that effect.

So in my book the villains of the piece are the BBC bookers/editors who trivialised the entire issue by arranging for a 'heated debate'.


----------



## As Easy As Riding A Bike (10 Jan 2011)

GregCollins said:


> So in my book the villains of the piece are the BBC bookers/editors who trivialised the entire issue by arranging for a 'heated debate'.



Exactly. I've made the same point (in a rather more heated way) in the other thread.


----------



## sheddy (11 Jan 2011)

FWIW i've emailed feedback@bbc.co.uk to complain about their local traffic reports always using the word 'accident' rather than the word 'collision' now used for some time by the police.


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (15 Jan 2011)

I know that junction well as it was on my commute home when I cycled from BikePlus, one of the stop lines is in the path that vehicles often take; as in the google maps picture of the area below. At that angle a rider could be in the blind spot of the car driver’s windscreen pillar, plus the riders lights would be side on especially if the cyclist was turning right away from the oncoming vehicle. I don’t know what the actual circumstances were, but I wouldn’t be surprised if Gary was on the stop line where that car, shown more clearly in the lower picture was.

I would often get off my bike at that junction, as I was sensitive to the fact that the white lines, especially in the dark are not as obvious in the from a drivers eye view as they are from above as in that picture of course; the route that the many motorists take are the same as in that picture below. Drivers often have their attention focused on the oncoming traffic, especially as the latter are normally accelerating after crossing a busy junction. As such the car turning right may, to make the turn, also be accelerating in attempt to make the gap in the traffic; only then may they realise they have a cyclist broadside onto them….…..; I’ve always disliked that junction!

I repeat, I’m not saying that’s what infact did happen, but I wouldn’t be surprised if it was.












Red circles Gary’s possible route with yellow his planned route
Red arrow the car’s possible route, yellow their planned route. Even if that wasn't what actually happened that is a common route and as such it's often a problem at that junction!






Paul Smith 

Touring Tips


----------



## summerdays (15 Jan 2011)

That's a very complicated junction ... I would hate to come across it the first time....


----------

